# Bass tone



## BulletBelt (Oct 29, 2012)

Does anyone know how I could get a tone like the one on the 'Sound of Perseverance' album by Death?


----------



## iron blast (Oct 29, 2012)

I love that bass tone from what I gather Scott Clendenin used a Black Ibanez sr 5-string with jazz pups a pic and sick technique. I'm not shure what amp/cabs or pedals he used but he used a 8x10 cab normally at shows


----------



## davisjom (Oct 29, 2012)

Not sure how to actually get the tone... but a lot of what makes the tone is how you personally play the bass. my friend and I have totally different playing techniques and even when we play through the same amp, the sound comes out quite different.
I doubt that really helped. but I tried lol


----------



## DXL (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm not sure of the tone of that album but what could also be appreciated is if someone could tell me how to give your bass a muddy tone, i've tried playing around with the mids, the distortion, and the shape, but it doesn't seem to be working


----------



## davisjom (Nov 5, 2012)

DXL said:


> I'm not sure of the tone of that album but what could also be appreciated is if someone could tell me how to give your bass a muddy tone, i've tried playing around with the mids, the distortion, and the shape, but it doesn't seem to be working



A lot of "muddy" bass tones I've heard and witnessed usually have the bass turned up, mids scooped, and the treble around noonish. Just keep messing around with your amp and something you like will pop up sooner or later.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 5, 2012)

EQ in more bass for mud...


----------



## DXL (Nov 5, 2012)

davisjom said:


> A lot of "muddy" bass tones I've heard and witnessed usually have the bass turned up, mids scooped, and the treble around noonish. Just keep messing around with your amp and something you like will pop up sooner or later.



just tried the suggestion and it just gives it a really untextured sound


----------



## davisjom (Nov 5, 2012)

DXL said:


> just tried the suggestion and it just gives it a really untextured sound



I'm not sure what to tell ya. I personally dislike muddy bass tones. I go for a more Tesseract/Monuments/Periphery style. Where the bass is very clear. But like I said, just experiment and you'll find the tone you're looking for sooner or later.


----------



## DXL (Nov 5, 2012)

davisjom said:


> I'm not sure what to tell ya. I personally dislike muddy bass tones. I go for a more Tesseract/Monuments/Periphery style. Where the bass is very clear. But like I said, just experiment and you'll find the tone you're looking for sooner or later.



I think i might have found it, i fully boosted the low and low-mid, cut the mid, boosted the high-mid, and kept treble centered and turned down the tone knob on the bass


----------



## cGoEcYk (Nov 6, 2012)

I love that album. Looks like an Ampeg head... probably SVT-CL. He uses a pick. It's a pretty standard Ampeg style metal tone. The recognizable flavor of his tone probably has boosts around 180-250Hz, 500-600Hz (this is a lot of what's cutting through) and 1-2k with a cut to highs (3-10k).

DEATH - Spirit Crusher - YouTube



DXL said:


> but what could also be appreciated is if someone could tell me how to give your bass a muddy tone, i've tried playing around with the mids, the distortion, and the shape, but it doesn't seem to be working


Muddy is how it sounds in the mix. Let your guitarist dial in a tone for you and play a little sloppy, use compression and use it wrong.


----------

